# South Georgia Still Hunting (Camden County) 2012



## Pine Ridge (Apr 20, 2010)

South Georgia (Camden County) still hunting club is seeking members. Club has 1600 acres, has camp with electricity and water. Camp also has RV hookups with electricity and water at each site. Lots of deer, hog, and turkey. Many established food plots. Club has been under Quality Deer Management for 5 years. Family membership is $700 per year. Maximum membership is 15. If interested, call 912-674-5750.


----------



## logger (Apr 21, 2010)

does it cost anything to leave a camper at camp


----------



## Pine Ridge (Apr 21, 2010)

there's no cost. However, if a camper is at the camp, the member is expected to help pay for electricity.


----------



## Bama Boy 1 (Apr 23, 2010)

How far is it from Jacksonville?  What kind of rules?


----------



## Pine Ridge (Apr 23, 2010)

The club is about 45 miles north of Jacksonville.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pine Ridge Rules*

Rules are updated each year by club members.


----------



## airboater1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is camp area secure for rv parking ?, when left.  thk you for response.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Apr 29, 2010)

*RV Parking*

Yes, the RV Parking is secure. It is about a 1/2 mile off the main road and is secluded.


----------



## Pine Ridge (May 2, 2010)

*Openings*

We still have openings for membership, but time is running out. We will be at the club this coming weekend planting food plots and will be available to show the club if you are interested in joining.


----------



## Pine Ridge (May 10, 2010)

Thank you to the members that have joined so far.


----------



## HOBO (May 12, 2010)

Can you please send or display where in Camden County this club is???

---------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## Pine Ridge (May 16, 2010)

*Club Location*

The club is located on higway 259 at the Camden and Brantley county line.


----------



## Pine Ridge (May 16, 2010)

*Members*

Only 2 openings left.....


----------



## gsubo (May 16, 2010)

Nice south Georgia bucks. Looks like yall got a good program going!


----------



## Pine Ridge (Jun 1, 2010)

*Membership is full*

Thanks to everyone for showing interest in our club and especially our new members. The 2010-2011 membership is now full.


----------



## nickthetrader (Oct 8, 2010)

i am looking for a new lease.i am on one this year but want to move closer to home keep me in mind for next year if you have opens 352-637-4531 nick


----------



## smessler34 (Nov 13, 2010)

greeting friend....i am very interested in you'alls club. please let me know if there are any spots available for next season. i have cash in hand. thanks in advance..321-749-9296 ,smessler34@aol.com


----------



## akmrue (Dec 2, 2010)

Will there be any openings in 2011?


----------



## floridacrakr (Dec 5, 2010)

my brother and i are also interested for 2011. please let me know if you have any openings for 2011.


----------



## jm83 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am interested in 2011 if you could PM me if there are any openings.  Thanks


----------



## whatzsnooking (Dec 29, 2010)

I also am VERY intrested  in this lease!!!!!!!!! please let me know if there will be any openings 
whatzsnooking@aol.com
786-285-9461
JOE


----------



## g8trdad317 (Jan 4, 2011)

I echo everyone else about letting me know if there will be any spots open for 11-12 season.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 25, 2012)

We have available openings for the 2012-2013 memberships. Membership begins on May1. However, New members joing now will be allowed to take advantage of this years turkey season. Call Roger at 912-674-5750 if interested.


----------



## stalvo (Mar 25, 2012)

What are the dues for 2012-2013?  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 25, 2012)

Our landowners will be notifying us the first week of April what our lease fees will be. However, I'm not anticipating very much of an increase. I've told other guys that if they want to join and take immediate advantage of turkey season, they could pay the $650 plus the $50 initaition fee now and pay the difference later if needed.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 28, 2012)

How many members do u need?


----------



## Pine Ridge (Mar 28, 2012)

*Available Memberships*

We have 3 available openings.


----------



## ajmplates (Mar 28, 2012)

Did us marshals have that club


----------



## stalvo (Apr 6, 2012)

Any openings still available?


----------



## jashley (Apr 25, 2012)

*Is this an old post or are you looking....*

Hi,

Saw your posts dated 2010. Not sure if you are looking for new members ?

Thanks,

Jim A.


----------



## Pine Ridge (Apr 27, 2012)

*South Georgia Still Hunting*

We are still looking for 2 members...


----------

